# No Remove button in add/remove window.



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

When I goto add/remove programs, I don't see the Remove button under any of the programs listed. Also, alot of the programs dissapeared from the list. 

I had about 5 games listed before, now they don't show up. Windows updates don't show up, even when I check the Show Updates checkbox. 

Also, most of the programs dont show size at the end. 

Here's how it looks:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

This is becoming a very popular issue in the last 2 weeks, I feel it is caused by an update from Windows but am yet to confirm this. 


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q240348/


To resolve this issue:
1.	Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK.
2.	Locate the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall
3.	Click the folder of the program that has more than 63 characters in the title, right-click DisplayName, and then click Modify.
4.	In the Value data box, type a name with less than 63 characters, and then click OK.
5.	If the program's uninstall key name is longer than 63 characters, shorten it also. For example, the following key name is too long:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\
1234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234
6.	Quit Registry Editor.



http://www.winxptutor.com/arpbuttons.htm


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

There's a problem, there's no Uninstall folder on this computer. I checked my other computer and it got it. But this one doesn't.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe?

Some applications in Add/Remove Programs list are missing Change and Remove buttons?
http://www.winxptutor.com/arpbuttons.htm
Or
#337 right side of page - Restore Change or Remove Programs
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
To use the Regedits: Save the REG File to your hard disk. Double click
it and answer yes to the import prompt. REG files can be viewed in
Notepad by right clicking on the file and selecting Edit.

Working with Add/Remove Programs
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/arp.htm


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Do you have any cleaner programs like ccleaner installed?


The Control Panel applet is just a
front-end for the program's own uninstaller, so Microsoft is depending
on each program's software here.

In the first place, you usually see the Modify button only if a program
offers that feature - not all do. And in any case, you usually have to
double-click on a program's name to see what options it allows
(typically, modify, reinstall, repair, remove.)

What happens when you double click a program? 



http://help.wugnet.com/windows/Modify-Remove-buttons-Add-Remove-Programs-ftopict576448.html


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I don't got any reg cleaner programs. I got Norton 360, Driver Magician, and Ad-Aware. I didn't run adaware in like a month. norton 360 scanned my computer a few days ago and i backed up my files with driver magician yesutrday. I noticed the add/remove problems today.

btw, I cant do this: http://www.winxptutor.com/arpbuttons.htm. cause I dotngot the uninstall folder in my regedit. 

andI tryed this: #337 right side of page - Restore Change or Remove Programs, but it didn't fix the problem.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

OuTLawZ-GoSu said:


> btw, I cant do this: http://www.winxptutor.com/arpbuttons.htm. cause I dotngot the uninstall folder in my regedit.


Search very carefully please. If you don't have the uninstaller keys, you shouldn't have *any* applications listed in Add/Remove at all. :sayyes:

That's where they look for the details.

To see if you still have uninstallers, check in *C:\Program Files\<program name>\* for a file with a similar name to *uninstaller*, *uninstall* or *uninstl*.

Look for each program there, because if the above files are within their folders, then you can still remove teh software perfectly.

To me, this is a bug somewhere with MS update, MS software like IE or with the OS itself. Too many of these happenings hare taking place across the online forums and I've experienced it myself yesterday, without any cause yet determined.


----------



## Chrimera (May 23, 2008)

So it's been year. . . . . . 

What was it?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The OP never returned to say if the issue was resolved or not


----------

